# Went to the range today with my new Kimber



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Went to the range today and shot 100 rounds with my new Stainless Ultra Raptor II. Cleaned her last night before I took her out. No FTF's at all. Went BANG everytime I pulled the trigger. Don't laugh at my chart below. I am a newbee and this is really the first time I have gone to a range. 50 shots were put in the one below at 20 feet. This was my first target.Second one was similar. Let me know what you think and appreciate any pointers,I guess practice will help. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not bad for a rook...I'd reccomend having someone from the gun shop who knows how to shoot watch you and offer pointers on grip, stance and what you should be seeing in your sight picture. I routinely group within 5" at 10 yards, once you figure out what you need to do, it is not difficult to shoot at all!

Have fun with the new toy! Kevin


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Let me first say you sure decided to get a nice one for your first gun! An not bad for your first range trip. Just remember, front sight, front sight, front sight. Give that pistol a 1,000 round trigger job as fast as you can. I guarantee the target that takes the 1,000th round will have a tighter group than this one.

Good job...nice gun, welcome to the addiction, the fun and the self defense!


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Handgun World said:


> Let me first say you sure decided to get a nice one for your first gun! An not bad for your first range trip. Just remember, front sight, front sight, front sight. Give that pistol a 1,000 round trigger job as fast as you can. I guarantee the target that takes the 1,000th round will have a tighter group than this one.
> 
> Good job...nice gun, welcome to the addiction, the fun and the self defense!


Ok did a little better on My Third trip to the Range Still not there yet but alot better!!...


----------

